# Watch winders



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

My son and I have just bought these. Can anyone recommend any watch winders. Also as we bought 2 watches Tag threw in the metal strap for mine. Is it possible to swap this myself or do I need to visit a jewellers?
















Sent from my SM-G780F using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just bought a generic auto winder that winds mine every 4hrs I believe and rotates (TPD) the wind clockwise/anti-clockwise which my Monaco allows but check what the manual says for your models.

It wasn't expensive and does the job.

You should be able to pick a up 2 watch version but like others with auto watches, don't be alarmed when it loses/gains minutes over a short period of time.

I had my Monaco back into Tag Heuer within a year of buying it as it was losing minutes over a matter of a few days/week. Came back with no fault found and it still loses time.

Not that it bothers me as it's my dress watch so only comes out a few times a year.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Can't help with the watch winder, but get yourself a watch strap tool, they are dead easy to change with one, only a couple of quid.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

When i bought my Omega I was advised against a watch winder as it increases wear on the watch, the anology used was that when you get home you wouldn't keep your car running if your sitting inside the house, whether it's right or wrong I've decided not to get one. They could have easily sold me one as they had them in stock

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Pete, Tag do recommend using them if not wearing your watch often. The mechanisms have lubricants which can lose its fluidity if not moved around. 

Might be worth checking Omega's website or emailing them for advice. Tag actually confirmed this to me via email and also sent details of rotation direction and turns per day for best results specific to these 2 models


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

jenks said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Pete, Tag do recommend using them if not wearing your watch often. The mechanisms have lubricants which can lose its fluidity if not moved around.
> 
> Might be worth checking Omega's website or emailing them for advice. Tag actually confirmed this to me via email and also sent details of rotation direction and turns per day for best results specific to these 2 models


Cheers mate I'll take a look

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I just got a generic leather look one off Amazon for £40 odd for my gulf Monaco as i do t wear it as my daily, that’s what my 14 year old f1 is for 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

jenks said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Pete, Tag do recommend using them if not wearing your watch often. The mechanisms have lubricants which can lose its fluidity if not moved around.
> 
> Might be worth checking Omega's website or emailing them for advice. Tag actually confirmed this to me via email and also sent details of rotation direction and turns per day for best results specific to these 2 models


Hi jenks,

Every auto watch has lubricants, with today's synthetic lubes theres no need for a watch winder...imho. I am also a member of a few watch forums and I think there's more people who DON'T use watch winders than do. I don't use a winder for any of my autos. If it winds down then just give the crown a few turns to get the movement working again, set the time/date and it's ready to wear.

Not sure if you've had autos before but read the instructions about setting the date, I always set mine to 6.00 o'clock before setting the date, 6.00 o'clock is a 'safe zone'


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for that info, good advice on the date setting safe zone. 

As Tag advise using a watch winder I will be getting one


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I used one for quite a few years when i had just a couple of nice watches - bought from ebay (probably £35 these days) it lasted over 5 years. 

As i got more watches i started to wear them in rotation, even if it was just giving it a full wind and wearing for a few hours in the evening. This approach seems to be the preference for a lot of people on watch forums, keeps wear rates lower whilst preventing any lubes drying out and it means you actually enjoy your watch(es) rather than them sitting on a winder for weeks/months on end. 

Alternatively you could just set a reminder to give the watches a full wind on the first day of each month


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

jenks said:


> Thanks for that info, good advice on the date setting safe zone.
> 
> As Tag advise using a watch winder I will be getting one


Well Tag would say that wouldn't they :lol:

It's probably so they can charge you more when it comes time to get it serviced as it's been running 24hrs a day for 2 years ( or whatever Tags service intervals are) and the movement's worn.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Your right, I must be crazy taking the advice of a well respected manufacturer on how best to care for their products.

That reminds me, I must ring Audi and cancel my cars scheduled service.

Got to love a sceptic!


----------



## malvern_man (Dec 2, 2020)

jenks said:


> Your right, I must be crazy taking the advice of a well respected manufacturer on how best to care for their products.
> 
> That reminds me, I must ring Audi and cancel my cars scheduled service.
> 
> Got to love a sceptic!


Not a sceptic as such...but...how do you know your 'new' watch hasn't been sitting in the watch dealers window for 3 years before you bought it, just saying that's all.

I don't think I mentioned anything about cancelling the service, I just asked what Tags service intervals were.

Best regards.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Given the OP has asked about specifically Tag

Advice on Watch winders:

https://faq.tagheuer.com/articles/e...l=en_US&c=Products:All_Watches&fs=Search&pn=1

Advice on Safe Zones for setting the date (20.00 - 04.00 none safe):

https://faq.tagheuer.com/articles/e...l=en_US&c=Products:All_Watches&fs=Search&pn=1

Lovely pair of watches too Jenks, enjoy.

Regarding the Strap, Tag will normally do it for free. I had some post lockdown links added to my 14 year old F1 last month and just popped in and they did it there and then.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers Jonny. The Heuer Autavia is my lads, good taste for a 17 year old.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

jenks said:


> Cheers Jonny. The Heuer Autavia is my lads, good taste for a 17 year old.


Very good!

Got my first at 18 and hasn't skipped a beat in the 14+ years

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

